# Samsung Estafa no quiere hacerse cargo de la Garantia de mi TV 29 pulgadas



## leansms (Ago 15, 2008)

Hace 2 meses compre un televisor samsung de 29 pulgadas slim, de los ultimos que hay en venta, y me salio defectuoso, ya que me aparecen manchas de colores en la pantalla de vez en cuando y tambien cuando juego a la playstation y son muy molestas. Como si le pusieran imanes en la pantalla.


Llame para la garantia, pero me dice que no lo cubre la zona y que debo llevarlo a Villa ballester al TV de 29 pulgadas! encima me dicen eso , que es re grande y el gasto seria enorme en llevarlo,  cuando la garantia establece que ellos se haran cargo en caso de que sea necesario del traslado o repuestos!

No puede ser que me estafen asi, no les cuesta nada enviar a alguien a la casa como dice la garantia a arreglar el tv,  me tiran el muerto a mi y me dicen que me encargue yo, con lo que gastaria en flete para eso me pago un servicio tecnico que me va a salir mucho mas barato, pero no es justo que se salgan con la suya, porque ellos deben hacerse cargo de estas cosas

Que me recomiendan hacer?


----------



## leansms (Ago 15, 2008)

vivo cerca de don torcuato


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2008)

leansms dijo:
			
		

> ......Que me recomiendan hacer?




*Carta documento

Amenaza con denunciar ante Defensa del Consumidor*


Como esto lo leerá gente de otros países traduzco:
La "carta documento" es un apercibimiento de valor legal (Comunicación fehaciente)
Defensa del Consumidor: es un organismo que se encarga de hacer valer los derechos del consumidor


----------



## leansms (Ago 15, 2008)

Le dije al que me atendio que iba a recurrir a defensa al consumidor, pero es un tarado, nose encima de otro pais, no le debe importar un carajo, se quedaba callado,  le decia y contestaba : esta bien señor, que bronca! encima siempre atiende el mismo siempre me parece

le envie un email desde la web, diciendoles de todo y que voy a acudir a defensa al consumidor, vamos a ver que responden, aunque no tengo muchas esperanzas


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2008)

el que no llora no mama.
debe estar acostumbraods a gente que se queja , berrea y no hace nada ......asi que .....no hacen nada .

yo tambien me comi broncas y se que es un fastidio tremendo , tener que ir  a un boga a que te haga una carta documento o tener que cumplir con formalidades.

pero te repito , saben que muchisima gente se la come, se queja con la familia, se enoja ......y no hace nada COMO CORRESPONDE.

les contare un ejemplo de varios :
telefonica ....speedy  (hijos de remilp....).
los contrate por que los tenia cerca, me refiero a una casa o suculsal de atensión al publico.
llamar al 112 .....si, como dice aqui leansms......que si , que quedese tranquilo, que fue un error , que espera sentado.
y te cagan.

asi que comence a hacer asi:
llamoal 112 y me quejo o planteo el asunto, anoto lo que me responden y hago una copia.
voy con papel y copia que dice:
el dia tal me comunique con el 112 y les informe tal cosa y me dijeron tal otra .....quedamos e tal cosa, les informaciónrmo de lo sucedido y el numero que me dieron de reclamo es ......
si es correcto ok, solo dense por confirmados, en caso de haber habido un malentendido comuniquense con migo para su correccion.
cuando contrate el servicio me dijero n que podia darlo de baja, que podia volver a loque tenia antes, que no me ibana cojer .
ok, notita con todo eso  >>>>>> a la sucursal de atensión al cliente y que me reciban y me sellen la copia como recibida (fundamenttal asi tengo constancia).
todo lo hablado al pedo.......me trataron de forro siempre .

CNN + Defensor del pueblo (capo mondino) .
copias de como 20 notas que les mande y tengo copias selladas......
y bueno......solo asi y 6 meses de fastidio , total , estan  2 cuadas de mi casa .
pero no me ganaron.

mucha gente me conto que los cagan, que no cumplen que te acuestan con las facturas.....

para todas las empresas la cuenta es facil:

cago a 1 millon de personas
20 mil se dan cuental

2000 se quejan por telefono , pero para eso estan las telefonistas.
1000 vuelven a quejarse (que se jodan las telefonistas).
500 siguen rompiedo las bolas pero quejandose en forma inadecuada.....(que se jodan) .

100 toman la via correcta legal.

50 se cansan en el camino.

cague a 1 millon y solo 50 les tuve que devolver la plata.

encima......si vos denuncias algo y lo haces bien solo te ayudan a vos, no obligan a la empresa a que compense a TODOS los usuarios.

que pais generoso .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2008)

Invertí 45$ (U$15) en una carta documento redactada por un abogado para que vean que la cosa va en serio.

El abogado generalmente no te cobra la redacción de la carta, 45$ es lo que sale enviarla.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 15, 2008)

Directamente al defensor del consumidor, tienen abogados gratis, los emplazan a darte una solucion, una , dos, tres veces, o sea  30, 60 , 90 dias. Te van a dar una solucion, pero la tenes que aguantar.

Cambiale la PTC de la desmagnetizadora voz y de ja de renegar, capas lo abris y esta desoldado solamente. Saludos


----------



## leansms (Ago 15, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Directamente al defensor del consumidor, tienen abogados gratis, los emplazan a darte una solucion, una , dos, tres veces, o sea  30, 60 , 90 dias. Te van a dar una solucion, pero la tenes que aguantar.
> 
> Cambiale la PTC de la desmagnetizadora voz y de ja de renegar, capas lo abris y esta desoldado solamente. Saludos



Lo haria yo, pero no se cual es el PTC, y estos tv son slim nuevos, nose bien como sera ni donde estara, 

Que esta cerca de las conexiones de audio y video? Tenes algun dibujo de un PTC de otro TV para tener mas o menos una idea?


Encontre lo que le pasa a mi TV en teoria: http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/tv/falla-manchas.htm 

Justamente lo que ven en el dibujito de homero simpson eso me pasa, de vez en cuando o con ciertos colores lo veo,

es esa la falla!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 15, 2008)

Estan por lo general inmediatamente despues  fusible y del filtro(bobinita) ante del rectificador.
 tienen 2 o tres patas, los mas comunes son un cubito negro de baquelita, si seguis el circuito ahi nomas, al lado diria yo va conectada la bobina desmagnetizadora, ( un cable que abraza el tubo del tv).







este componente trabaja con temperatura, por eso rompe las soldadura. Saludos


Sacale una fotito a la placa y te digo exactamente cual es. Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2008)

che no le digan que le meta mano !

si el flaco no sabe, *pero mas importante aun :*

si tocas perdes la garantia, toda, si esos tipos son unos HDP y ven un tornillo tocado no te van a dar garantia nunca mas, y si despues tenes un a falla cara ?

que haces ?

bien dijiste que es nuevo, no lo toques, pero si manda la carta doc. para fijar la fecha de la falla y de tu pedido de garantia por que pasa el tiempo manolito y se te va a vencer.

yo siempre digo:
no hay que comprar lo ultimpo delo ultimo.
si lo mejorcito de lo comun , lo que tu amigo el service pueda reparar siempre .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 15, 2008)

asi que seguis con el problema que hablamos en el otro post, tuve que revisar si vos eras el autor del otro. ya estaba pensando muy mal de samsung, que en pocos dias 2 personas reportaron el mismo problema en tvs de la mesma marca. saludos


----------



## tjdor (Ago 16, 2008)

La TV es de LCD (o TFT) o por el contrario es de TRC.

Si es de TRC alomejor en que ha magnetizado la pantalla, depende de como sean esas manchas que dices, pero yo provaria a dejar una noche la TV desenchufada o en cualquier caso sin estar en modo de standby, y si no se quitan las manchas continua con la via de la oficina del consumidor, o como se llame en argentina


----------



## leansms (Ago 16, 2008)

LA Tv es pantalla plana, pero no lcd, la comun trc pero slim, o sea tuvo mas pequeño


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 28, 2008)

Leansms,en el foro de ''Electronica'' del sitio http://[URL="http://www.psicofxp.com"]www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149/699023-tv-samsung-me-aparece-manchon-amarillo.html[/URL]    encontraras varios foristas con tu mismo problema y el tema esta ''caliente''.El forista que consulta es ''fuiestevos'',los otros afectados son ''bolean84'', ''audero'',y otros.Despues de infructuosos tramites,el unico que logro ''algo'' es bolean84'' y fue el cambio de t.v....pero,con identica falla diagnosticada por ''Samsung''...textual ''Mascara de sombra se dilata por falla de calidad en el material ocupado'' No es ''ptc'',bobina desmag.,ni campos mag.circundantes.No toques nada...ni lo prendas,comunicate con ellos y presenten una demanda en conjunto por daños y perjuicios,los afectados todos ellos son Argentinos.


----------



## leansms (Nov 28, 2008)

Gracias che por avisarme, todabia sigo con el problema, nunca le tocke nada al televisor por las dudas, iba a ir ahora en diciembre a defensa al consumidor que tengo mas tiempo, pero vamos a ver si encuentro esos mensajes que dcis

Un saludo, gracias por todo


----------



## Guest (Dic 4, 2008)

creo que es bueno el consejo de fernandob. en mi caso tambien recurri a defensa al consumidor por un caso con telefonica y hubo solucion, pero la justicia no tiene en cuenta el tiempo perdido de tantas vueltas con reclamos.
la "justicia" funciona de 10 (cuando sos deudor para ellos), todo depende en la escala social en que estas.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Dic 20, 2008)

Leansms,no hemos sabido de tus gestiones realizadas con el fin de una devolucion integra de tu dinero.Espero no te hayas acostumbrado a la anomalia,pues,lo diagnosticado al Usuario ''Bolean''del otro foro fue: ''Dilatacion de la Mascara de sombras por falla de material ocupado'' y eso significa en terminos practicos: ''Tu apuntas a un objetivo mediante la mira telescopica de tu fusil,pero,su cañon esta dirigido a tu pie'' y si la falla es degenerativa e incrementandose en funcion del uso y tiempo por incidencia de temperatura en la mascara...T.V...R.I.P....Sin mayores preambulos.


----------



## daga (Dic 21, 2008)

es verdad en algunos modelos slim es recurrente este daño debido a la  mala calidad de trc incluso tengo el dato de que se habian mandado 500 pantallas a panama para el remplazo de los tv que presentaran este daño ,Leansm yo que tu seguiria el consejo de llevar el tv al centro de servicio y hacer efectiva la garantia


----------



## leansms (Dic 21, 2008)

Muchachos, no se que hacer, porque lei en un foro de Psicofxp que lo enviaron al servicio tecnico un mes y no se lo arreglaron al TV, quedo igual despues,

Dicen que todo es una perdida de tiempo, hay que hacerse un juicio a Samsung para que te devuelva la plata o que?  pero al ser una empresa tan grande dicen que tenes todas las de perder, asi que no se que hacer, no quiero quedarme sin un mes de tv para que despues venga con el mismo problemaa

La mascara de sombra se compra? que es eso? sale caro?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 21, 2008)

depende del pais , de verdad.
las empresas ya han aprendido que hay en paises que los controlan y en otros que no.

kes dare un simple ejemplo que muestra como se degenera este asunto:

argentina luego del corralito, los bancos ya han aprendido que PUEDEN HACER lo que hicieron y nada les pasa .
y lo siguen haciendo.
eso mismo pasa con todo , empreesas de comunicaciones y otos servicios y empressas de equipos.

y ahace rato uno ha visto peliculas viejas donde en EEUU las empresas automotrices al detectar una falla mortal en un auto que ESTA EN CIRCULACION evaluan que es lo que les sale menos :
si sacar el auto de circulacion
repararlos 
o dejar que se muera alguna gente y indemnizarla.

es triste el asunto pero no me cabe ninguna duda de ello, incluso puedo adivinar acerca de que las empresas deben tener un mapa global de cada pais :
en que pais NO PUEDEN joder por que las leyes si defienden a los usuarios.
y en que pais SI PUEDEN joder, por que las leyes se cagan en la gente.
teniendo ese mapa ...............no van a andar tirando los Tv de plasma defectuosos.........no.........los mandan en contenedores a esos paises y simplemente los venden.


es triste, por eso yo llegue a la conclusion de que (si tuviera mucha plata) nunca compraria nada de ultima tecnologia, nunca lo ultimo de lo ultimo.
siempre algo que este hace unos años, que algun amigo service me confirme su calidad .

no me compraria un coche muy ostentoso , nada ade nada.

.
.
.
.
el unico lujo seria las mejores ...utas que encuentre en la web.eso si  ops:


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 21, 2008)

Lamento lo ocurrido.

En Argentina lo que ahora funciona es hacerlo público. Te recomiendo que, hagas los reclamos a Samsung pero acegúrate de tener pruebas de haberlas echo. Una vez echo esto, saca una nota en el diario. De seguro Samsung se va a comunicar contigo. Una nota pública diciendo que te dan un aparato y no te lo quieren reparar, provocará que nadie compre a Samsung.

Una vez defensa del consumidor me dijo que, al ser una compañia grande a la que le hago el reclamo, hiba a ser jodido ganarle. Era a la empresa Movistar. Como el reclamo no era por mucho dinero, decidí dar de bajas todas mis líneas de Movistar, una a tarjeta y dos en abono de $35. Al final perdieron ellos, porque todos los meses, les daba $80 aproximadamente.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 21, 2008)

leansms dijo:
			
		

> ...La mascara de sombra se compra? que es eso? sale caro?


La mascara esta *dentro* del tubo (ver imagen) . No se cambia --> se cambia el tubo.

El 99.9% de los televisores con esa falla es siempre el PTC (como ya te señalo Karapalida con foto y todo), y tambien es frecuente en televisores casi nuevos. Es poco probable que justo a vos te este pasando otra cosa (recordemos la infalibilidad de Murphy).

El hecho que a una persona, un servicio tecnico le haya diagnosticado "Dilatacion de la mascara de sombra", es perfectamente comprensible porque produciria exactamente el mismo defecto y el cliente no protesta ni los honorarios ni la demora "porque hubo que cambiar el tubo", es una forma de trabajar tranquilo.  

En mi opinion, estas en una pelea perdida. Porque _puede_ que despues de mucho peregrinar te cambien el televisor. Pero ya pasaron 6 meses y todavia no paso nada --> no se puede ser muy optimista.

Tenes dos caminos: 
Destapa vos el televisor (damos por terminada la "garantia") y cambiale el PTC.  
O si no te animas, llevaselo a un tecnico abonando honorario$. Solo que te va a 'demostrar' que el problema era otro para que no chilles por el precio.


----------



## leop4 (Dic 21, 2008)

yo esperaria a que haya un corte de luz y le vas a reclamar a edenor o edesur yo tenia 2 televisores viejos uno de 16 y el otro de 20 que no andaban por otra cosa, uno me lo areglaron y el otro me dieron la plata. creo que en ese momento era algo de 600$ y me compre  un philips nuevo jajaj ingenuos jeje.


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 21, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> yo esperaria a que haya un corte de luz y le vas a reclamar a edenor o edesur yo tenia 2 televisores viejos uno de 16 y el otro de 20 que no andaban por otra cosa, uno me lo areglaron y el otro me dieron la plata. creo que en ese momento era algo de 600$ y me compre  un philips nuevo jajaj ingenuos jeje.



Ejemplo muy claro de la VIVESA CRIOLLA, y luego nos preguntamos porque nos va tan mal y porqué las empresas ponen tanta trabas para solucionarnos las cosas.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Dic 21, 2008)

Leansms,tal como muestra lo graficado,una pantalla en su cara interna esta conformada por ''pixeles fosforecentes y sensibles a la excitacion de los haces electronicos provenientes de sus 03 catodos,entonces,es necesario que estos haces incidan selectivamente los ptos.de color correspondientes en estos ''pixeles''y esto se logra por medio de la ''Mascara de Sombra'',la cual es una placa metalica con miles de perforaciones y colocada inmediatamente antes de estos ''pixeles'',la mascara y sus orificios estan casi perfectamente ajustadas para una incidencia ''aceptable''...recuerda la analogia con una mira telescopica''...En los albores de la TVC.estas mascaras fueron fabricadas con materiales sensibles al calor y que sufrian de efectos retractiles o expansivos con resultados visibles de corrimiento de color,desenfoque,manchas,etc...y por lo que has expuesto...esa mascara fue construida con material de ''chatarra sobrante''de años atras.Ahora,''Dos cucharadas y a la Papa''....Formas de Accion y Actitud:Concurre al Colegio de Abogados y pide a alumnos a pto.de egresar te hagan un escrito formal...no te cobraran...y solicitales asesoria legal,posteriormente visita un Canal de T.V con amplificadora llegada a todos los estratos sociales y pideles difusion de tu problema,con fotocopia del escrito en mano.Llevales fotocopia del escrito a ''Defensa del Consumidor'',pero,ahora con una ''mini-grabadora''oculta en un bolsillo y su microfono incorporado en tu corbata,cuello de tu camiza,etc.Esto ultimo con previas y exaustivas pruebas operacionales en tu casa y servira para que grabes irritantes respuestas tales como:''Olvidese...no sacara nada...son muy grandes'' asi tambien las respuestas de los estafadores.Esas grabaciones seran pruebas importantisimas para demostrar la laxitud o indolencia de tu estafador o del organismo que debe velar por los derechos del consumidor.Tu objetivo debe ser:''Devolucion integro de tu dinero,sin dilaciones.''Y te repito,no lo abras,no lo prendas,ni lo mires.Te deseo mucha suerte...No entiendo la frase...''Es que son muy grandes...'' ¿Son ''mafias''muy grandes...y por eso el terror implicito?...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 21, 2008)

Como sea que sea desprendido la mascara no hay solucion y debe cambiarse el tubo, la PTC no puede arreglar esa averia.

La PTC solo soluciona distorsiones prducidas por el campo magnetico, pero nunca el desprendimiento de la mascara.


Veremos que pasara con los cientos TV de plasma que ya estan fallando y pagados a precio de oro y las LCD con TDT integrados que difilcilmente superaran los 5 años, con un promedio optimista de 2 años, casualmente el tiempo de garantia de España.

Eso sin tener en cuenta los cientos de errores que tienen, la tdt es otro gran timo para vender TV sin la tecnologia necesaria.


----------



## Guest (Dic 21, 2008)

Leon Elec escribio: "...saca una nota en el diario."

Barry Lyndon escribio: "...visita un Canal de T.V con amplificadora llegada a todos los estratos sociales y pideles difusion de tu problema, ..."

........................................................................................................................................................

el costo de una publicidad supera varias veces el costo de ese tv.
y los canales de tv hacen la vista gorda a este tipo de reclamos, "viven" de la publicidad, no se van a tirar contra un cliente y como dijo no me acuerdo cual procer; "billetera mata a galan".
en gonzalez catan, pueblo al oeste del gran buenos aires, la basura de capital federal y partidos de alrrededor tiene como destino ese desgraciado pueblo. digo desgraciado porque ese basural es un negocio de muchos centenares de millones de dolares al año que administra la empresa ceanse.
los vecinos estan organizados desde hace varios años denunciando que ya llevan muertos decenas de personas fallecidas por enfermedades provocadas por ese vasiadero ( ver www.vecinoscatan.com.ar ) y miles de vecinos afectados con enfermedades respiratorias, de piel, leucemia, lupus, purpura, distofia muscular, distintos tipos de cancer entre otras enfermedades. 
un juez federal recomendo a la poblacion no utilizar el agua ni para sepillarse los dientes por el alto grado de contaminacion.
técnicos de la Secretaría de Política Ambiental (La Plata) efectuaran análisis del agua en 3 escuelas y 1 domiciliio particualar, arrojando los siguientes resultados :

“no apta para el consumo humano”

“supera levemente el arsénico”

“escherichia colis”

“pseudomona aeruginosa”

“nitratos elevados”

En abril del 2004, realizaron un relevamieno de enfermedades, sobre un total de 252 domicilios en los que se detectaron:

20 casos de cáncer 

5 casos de leucemias 

4 casos de púrpuras 

3 casos de lupus 

92 casos de alergias respiratorias 

46 casos de alergias de piel 

66 casos de trastornos gastro-intestinales 

28 casos de trastornos respiratorios 

8 casos de neumonía 

21 casos de hepatitis 

3 casos de distrofia muscular 

2 casos de tuberculosis 

Las enfermedades respiratorias y gastrointesinales constituyen el 69% de los males. El 28% son graves o muy graves. El 3% restante son fallecidos.

los vecinos vienen denunciando a los medios este genocidio. alguien se entero?
radio diez pasa publicidad de la empresa ceanse y lo presenta como un hermoso lugar de exparcimiento.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 21, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Como sea que sea desprendido la mascara no hay solucion y debe cambiarse el tubo, la PTC no puede arreglar esa averia.
> La PTC solo soluciona distorsiones prducidas por el campo magnetico, pero nunca el desprendimiento de la mascara.



Segun Leansms  la distorsion de colores no es permanente _"ya que me aparecen manchas de colores en la pantalla de vez en cuando y tambien cuando juego a la playstation "_
Una mascara desprendida nunca podria hacer ese efecto.  Mientras que una falla en el desmagnetizador si (y es lo tipico)


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Dic 21, 2008)

Eduardo,creo no has leido el problema desde su inicio,hay 03 o 04 usuarios de la pagina electronica mencionada que tienen el mismo problema,a uno de ellos ya le cambiaron el ''ptc'' y sigue igual,al mismo usuario o a otro...no recuerdo cual...le cambiaron el tv....sigue con la misma falla.El forista ''Daga''expone en este mismo foro que 500 pantallas del modelo ''slim'' fueron enviadas a Panama para su recambio...¿No te parece anomalo tanta coincidencia...? ¿Es logico destapar e intervenir un artefacto presuntamente nuevo por cuenta y riezgo del comprador? Esto ultimo lo acepto si me lo hubiese encontrado botado en la basura o regalado,pero,no fue asi.Un enviado por la empresa fue a la casa de uno de los afectados y le dijo:''No son campos magneticos perifericos,no es ''ptc'',es ''mascara de sombras''dilatada por falla de material ocupado''. Ah,y mucho ojo con lo expuesto por 'Tio pepe123''identica aseveracion la hace el forista y experimentado tecnico en sist.Lcd y Plasma ''Punk Boy''en la pagina ''DTforum'',insta a los usuarios a prepararse en estos sist.,pues,su vida util sin fallas bordea de 03 a 04 años,por eso,prefiero mi ''sony''pantalla plana...aunque su fte.de poder es ''Macabra''para reparar...pero...''Con paciencia y salivita el elefante se caso con la hormiguita''


----------



## fernandob (Dic 21, 2008)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> leop4 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no leon no mezcles ni confundas.
las empresas no se han vuelto sinverguenzas por que alguno se mande de vez en cuando alguna cosa asi...........eso seria justificarlas de tu parte.
no mezcles, que es primero si el huevo o la gallina .
una empresa grande puede elegir su rumbo, no se va a resentir por que un usuario le mande una avivadita.
es como cuando dicen quew tenemos los gobierons que merecemos.
no me parece justificarlos, no es asi.
existen acciones y consecuencias, y en general es la gente la que termina indefensa, sino mira este tema.

si sos el dueño de una empresa, y un cliente te caga en una tonteria ...te parece justificacion para vos cagar a todos los usuarios ? razon o motivos  no es igual a excusa.

saludos


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 21, 2008)

Es verdad enca. Algunos diarios traen un pedacito de lugar para que las gentes hagan un comentario. Por lo general lo llaman la voz del pueblo.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 22, 2008)

Barry Lyndon dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo,creo no has leido el problema desde su inicio,hay 03 o 04 usuarios de la pagina electronica mencionada que tienen el mismo problema,a uno de ellos ya le cambiaron el ''ptc'' y sigue igual,al mismo usuario o a otro...no recuerdo cual...le cambiaron el tv....sigue con la misma falla.


- Alguno de esos 3 o 4 conocia de televisores? No --> Solo pueden comentar lo que les dijo el tecnico, y desde el momento que a uno le dijeron que le cambiaron el flyback (absurdo!) y despues la bobina desmagnetizadora "por precaucion" (? ? ? que creia, que le habian dado menos vueltas?)  digamos que los cuentearon.
- Sabes como se "cambia" un PTC? --> Si las soldaduras estan estan quebradas se las repasa y si no, se lo desarma, se gira la pastilla y se lijan los contactos. Solo si esta totalmente hecha bosta se la cambia de verdad.
- A otro se lo cambiaron y sigue igual?  Es obvio que esos televisores vienen con una falla de diseño, asi que si te dan otro igual es probable que pase lo mismo.



> El forista ''Daga''expone en este mismo foro que 500 pantallas del modelo ''slim'' fueron enviadas a Panama para su recambio...¿No te parece anomalo tanta coincidencia...?


No tengo idea de cuan confiable sera su fuente.  Pero no tiene ningun sentido mandar a Panama 500 tubos defectuosos para su recambio. Hay que embalarlos, traslado,meterlos en un container de 20' (si entran  ), hacer la exportacion, despues en Panama tienen que hacer la importacion, traslado, desembalar y....  destruir, porque nadie los va a revisar (y siempre pagando).
En casos donde un proveedor del exterior te tiene reponer algo, si es poca plata en juego te lo repone directamente (total vos le seguis comprando). Y si es mucha te manda una persona que verifique la existencia del problema y en caso de ser necesario controle la "correcta destruccion" del material defectuoso. 



> ¿Es logico destapar e intervenir un artefacto presuntamente nuevo por cuenta y riezgo del comprador? Esto ultimo lo acepto si me lo hubiese encontrado botado en la basura o regalado,pero,no fue asi.


*Mientras haya posibilidad que se reconozca la garantia por supuesto que no.*
Pero teniendo en cuenta lo que ya paso y los comentarios de otros afectados creo que ya es hora de perder la inocencia y asumir que lo empomaron.



> Un enviado por la empresa fue a la casa de uno de los afectados y le dijo:''No son campos magneticos perifericos,no es ''ptc'',es ''mascara de sombras''dilatada por falla de material ocupado''.


El unico que puede ir a tu casa es uno del servicio tecnico, y el unico vinculo que tienen es un convenio donde tienen que arreglar gratis (le cobran a la empresa) los aparatos que estan en garantia.
Si se sabe que el problema es un chancro, donde por un problema de diseño o no tiene arreglo o dura poco no van a ponerse a renegar --> te dicen que la falla es cualquier cosa que no depende de ellos y que el reclamo debe hacerse a fabrica.



Cuando te describen un defecto, el problema es que se simplifica demasiado y en consecuencia no pueden sacarse muchas conclusiones.
Si la distorsion es de este tipo http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/tv/falla-manchas.htm
la causa en casi todos los casos es la magnetizacion de la mascara (precisamente porque falla la desmagnetizacion). 
Si fuera mascara desprendida, la cosa seria mucho mas severa. En el link se ve mas abajo un caso asi y la causa suele ser un golpe.

*La famosa "dilatacion de la mascara" provocaria una distorsion como la de Homero*. Pero la haria de la siguiente manera: Deberia encenderse el televisor y gradualmente ir apareciendo el efecto. O arrancar mal e ir empeorando. *Y esto hacerlo desde el mismo momento que se compro el televisor*.
Tambien, una desmagnetizacion insuficiente (por error de diseño) provocaria lo mismo y dificilmente pueda solucionarse porque esto en general *significa modificaciones artesanales que el servicio tecnico no va a hacer*.
Si asi ocurrio --> mejor poner un aviso como este: http://www.universia.segundamano.co...09_20381_20390_0_4_362_36200036_0/index2.aspx

Si en cambio, el televisor anduvo bien un periodo corto y despues aparecio esto --> no puede ser nada de lo anterior --> el ptc es el 1er candidato.


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 22, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> Leon Elec dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lo que me refiero con la vivesa criolla, es que los Argentinos, no nos respetamos, siempre cagamos al prójimo. Te doy un ejemplo claro.

Hace años atrás, microchip, evió samples a la Argentina. ¿por qué dejaron de hacerlo? por que muchos pedían los samples y luego los vendían, por internet, por catálogo. Además que todo el munco pedía samples y no compraban nada ¿y en que terminó esto? No más Samples para la Argentina, cuando a España le estuvieron mandando por mucho tiempo más. (ahora dejaron de mandar por la crisis mundial, pero no tiene nada que ver a lo que me refiero o hago énfasis)

Los argentino, no nos respetamos, y por hacer todo esto, nos creemos VIVOS, cuando somos estúpidos. Hace un año atrás, hacían cámaras oculta en Buenos Aires. Una persona que hacía de ciego, atendía la caja. Cuando el cliente pagaba, y le correspondía dar vuelto, el que hacía de ciego, le daba de más. Muchos se hicieron los pelotudos y no le devolvieron el vuelto de más.

Vuelo a insistir. Los argentinos, no nos respetamos, las empresas cagan a los clientes, los clientes cagan a las empresas y todo un descontrol. Muchas veces, justifico tantas vueltas de una empresa por miedo a que el cliente esté tratando de cagar a la empresa (no en este caso cuando está en garantía y por ley la empresa se tiene que hacer responsable.)

Volviendo al tema. Si ya hay muchos casos iguales que los tuyos, te aconcejo que les haga juicio, ya que es un juicio ganado, ¿por qué? porque no sos al primero que le pasa. Muchas personas sufrieron lo mismo, por lo que no hay motivo para la empresa decir, desconocer del tema y que el cliente rompió a propósito o por mala manipulación del artefacto. Pero como todo juicio, tarda. Primero tenés que presentar las pruebas, luego esperar que salga la sentencia para después, si no se llega a una acuerdo, el juicio.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 22, 2008)

estimado leon (y no te lo digo en broma, por que me pareces un tipo de diez por lo que te he leido hasta ahora) .

el que puso el problema este de el TV de plasma tiene un problema .
la solucion dependera de las ganas que tenga de hacer lio pero mas que nada del poder que posea.

yo............yo estoy hoy dia luego de una operacion que en parte fue culpa del estress y no quiero mas lios.
pero los he tenido.
y he ido a abogados, y me dicen que por mil pesos no vale la pena.
y los abogados gratis por lo que me han contado tenes que tener tiempo y pocas ganas.

y las grandes empresas............sabes lo que es iniciar causa en la CNC y la defensoria del pueblo y que de la impresion que solo te hacen perder tiempo  ...y tengo todas , todas las pruebas legales de mi caso.

y al final uno aprende a moverse como una vibora, : reptando y esquivando los grandes troncos.

la gente comun sos vos y yo y el, y nosostros solo podemso adaptarnos a las grandes empresas, ellas no se adaptan a nosotros salvo que el gobieron se los imponga.
y cuando uno esta cansado de que lo caguen una y mil veces, cansado de que lo caguen desde que estudio en el colegio una carrera en la cual fue inducido para que haya mano de obra barata y hoy no consigue mucho trabajo...........pero tiene la cabeza.
y si   a leop 4  se le ocurrio eso de hacer pasar 2 TV color que tenia estropeados como que se quemaron........yo lo aplaudo, por que paso de ser *solo victima pasiva * a ser de vez en cuando victimario........y ni eso..a poder recuperar algo.
MUY DISTINTO seria si me dice que "por que las empresas lo cagaron" el caga a sus vecinos o a cualquiera.
eso si es excusarse para ser mala persona.

es un tema complejo, cada persona ve las cosas como las ve.
hay cosas y cosas, si tenes a la monarquia que se rige por leyes y normas muy promiscuas y el pueblo se rige por normas muy morales ..siempre sera el pueblo el que resulte perdiendo , las leyes deberian ser para todos iguales.
es .algo que esta desde siempre , desde hace miles de años, :
la gente pobre o comun debe ser honesta mientras que los que tienen poder hacen lo que quieren.

te dare mi opinion, en varias frases:

1 --- dar a los demas el doble de lo que te den.

2 --  tanto o mas  importante que aprender a defenderte es aprender a reconocer a tu enemigo

3 -- no es lo mismo robar a un ladron que robar a tu vecino.......y menso si ese ladron te robo a ti , eso es recuperar algo .



en fin, vean como termina esto de samsung..................tomense todo el tiempo del mundo y miren este tema, vean como termina, yo lo vivi otras veces, y les dire algo:
aunque luego de insistir mucho el señor que tiene el problema recuperes su TV color , le den uno nuevo......IGUAL LO CAGARON .
si, lo recagaron por que se comio mucha mala leche , disgustos y amarguras, y eso vale muchisimo mas que el TV color.
si no le atienden de primera su reclamo, si no le brindan seguridad LO ESTAN CAGANDO por que lo llevan a un mundo de incertidumbre y desconfianza, lo llevan a que la cabeza le de vueltas, a que nu duerma , que se haga mala leche.
y la empresa juega con eso, tantea, si le va bien con 10 clientes asi, luego lo hara con mil.
a el cliente , a esa persona lo cnvierten en un desconfiado, en una persona que no cree, y como no cree y sabe que lo cagaran mal cuando pueda se la cobrara.

esa empresa y tantas otras mas , tantisimas como la española que vacio aerolineas, como las empresas de servicios (luz, gas, electricidad, telefonia) que tenemos y samsung y tantas mas :
esas empresas estan creando un ambiente de mierda entre la gente , de amagura de resignacion de desconfianza, y eso termian afectandonos a todos.
no me olvido que esas empresas hacen lo que hacen por que nuestro gobierno se los permite, y si fuese por mi reflotaria algunas costumbres medievales de castigo para lso politicos , ni lo dudaria.
por que la gente solo ve puntualmente las cosas, pero parece que no piensa que todo esta relacionado , que es una cadena, y que una cosa lleva a la otra........si vamos a verlo un poco romanticamente es como la peli "el efecto mariposa".
hoy un politico o empresario hace una "avivada" que .para el es ......solo bajar unos puntos en un indice.........pero eso termina de derrumbar a una empresita, termina con algunas familias, genera algun suicidio, que algunas familias queden sin techo.

tenes razon leon, no tendria que cagar  el pibe ese a edesur.
tendria que ir y prenderles fuego.
y el del TV color .................tendria que llevarlo a la puerta de el local mas grande de samsung y plantarse en la calle con el TV color ese uy un cartel grande diciendo que son unos HDP y que no brindan garantia ..........
ahi seguro que lo hacen pasar y le solucionan el problema .solo a el .........no a lso demas que tengan el mismo problema.........solo a el para que se calle.
*por que los de samsung se saben ladrones pero el asunto es que los demas no se aviven*.

por eso ...........habria que cagarlos a tiros en la cabeza, asi el proximo lo pensaria 2 veces.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 22, 2008)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> Volviendo al tema. Si ya hay muchos casos iguales que los tuyos,* te aconcejo que les haga juicio, ya que es un juicio ganado, ¿*por qué? porque no sos al primero que le pasa. Muchas personas sufrieron lo mismo, por lo que no hay motivo para la empresa decir, desconocer del tema y que el cliente rompió a propósito o por mala manipulación del artefacto. Pero como todo juicio, tarda. Primero tenés que presentar las pruebas, luego esperar que salga la sentencia para después, si no se llega a una acuerdo, el juicio.



eso dice la logica.
la media logica
y la poca logica

pero no es tan asi.

sabes cuantos casos iguales, lo mismo a muchas personas les ocurre con el tema de telefonia celular y telefonia de tierra?

lleno esta de casos .
te ofrecen un servicio de promo y luego te acuestan.
a miles y miles 

y ?
no pasa nada

en verdad te digo que pareceria que les dan dinero a a defensoria del pueblo, al ente regulador ni que hablar, y a defensa al consumidor, estos ultimos me dijeron (un abogado de adentro) que recien ahora salio no recuerdo que , por que antes el contrato o la ley de concesion les permitia hacer lo que querian, hoy un poquitin menos, nada mas.

que t eparece?
una empresa que t epuede joder un montony si te quejas (por ley) luego de vos amargarte, perder tiempo y $$$ solo conseguis que te vuelvan la cosa a la normalidad.
no te compensan por lo que pasaste aunque lo hayas probado.
no multan a la empresa

*no obligan a la empresa a revertir la situacion de los miles de personas que estaban en tu situacion , aunque vos hayas demostrado que esta mal, solo a vso te lo corrigen, si los demas quieren que les corrijan deberan pasar por el laberinto que vos pasaste uno a uno, ni siquiera la obligan a detener la publicidad y politica engañosa .*

que te parece ?

seguimos siendo bol.........buenos ?


----------



## leop4 (Dic 22, 2008)

Muy buena explicacion fernandob


----------



## Guest (Dic 22, 2008)

leansms escribio: "Muchachos, no se que hacer,..." "Dicen que todo es una perdida de tiempo, hay que hacerse un juicio a Samsung para que te devuelva la plata o que?..."

fernandob escribio: "...tendria que llevarlo a la puerta de el local mas grande de samsung y plantarse en la calle con el TV color ese uy un cartel grande diciendo que son unos HDP y que no brindan garantia ..."

..................................................................................................................................................................

adhiero, tendriamos que ir a la puerta del negocio donde se efectuo la compra del tv o las puertas de la oficina de la empresa. convocarnos una vez a la semana. 

quejarnos desde la comodidad de nuestras casas no da solucion. autoconvocarnos es la unica via de hacer valer derechos.
propongo una vez a la semana


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 22, 2008)

y? al final cambiaste el ptr.

jajaja Me extraña enca UD es de Argentina. 

Todabia no aprendio que no le vana a dar bola almenos que sea amigo de alguien.
Y te van a cambiar el TV. Te dan otro y al tuyo se lo venden a otro Iluso (gil en criollo) y asi sigue la rueda
Para cuando terminen de reclamar. Los tv van a ser virtuales.

Sacate la bronca y espera una protesta. y reventales la vidriera y los teles a pedradas. jajajaja


Si necesitas mas apoyo, en el taller tengo una lista de gente interminable que va a las garantias y de alla vienen con la cara larga. 

Porque no solo te ca-gan cuando te venden algo defectuoso, sino tambien cuando vas a la gartantia a quejarte y te quieren arrancar la cabeza con el presupuesto, claro esta Tu aparato no entra en la garantia. ( solo el 1% cumple con el requisito de incidencia tecnica)


----------



## leop4 (Dic 22, 2008)

le dijeron que no toque el monitor ni con un dedo al abrirlo o lo que sea asi que cuanto antes tiene que ir a cambiarlo.


----------



## Guest (Dic 22, 2008)

KARAPALIDA escribio: "...Todabia no aprendio que no le vana a dar bola almenos que sea amigo de alguien..."


............................................................................................................................................................

si te paras en la puerta reclamando, cuantos clientes van a pegar la vuelta perdiendo ventas?.
karapalida, vos entrarias al comercio y arias una compra?. esto lo tendria en cuenta el comerciante exigiendo a la empresa se haga cargo.


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 23, 2008)

Fernandob, para certe cindero, no estoy en desacuerdo contigo en la totalidad del mensaje. No concuerdo con algunas cosas. Lástima que es largo el mensaje si no citaba los comentarios.

Es verdad cuando dices que el pueblo se puede almoldar a las empresas pero las empresas al pueblo no. Esto ocurre hoy en día, porque el pueblo, no se enteró que gracias al pueblo, las empresas viven. Muchas veces voy a un negocio y me atienden como si ellos me hacen un favor, cuando en realidad el favor se lo estoy haciendo yo a ello al comprarles, y no a la competencia.

Una burocracia muy grande que veo, son las tres companías de celular que hay en la Argentina, hacen cualquier cosa para conseguir un cliente, pero no hacen nada para mantenerlo. Movistar me puso un plan que jamás solicité. Hise el reclamo y el que me atendió me dió la razón. La empresa MOVISTAR no hiso nada para solucionar el problema. Al momento dí de baja los 3 celulares que tenía.

Si el pueblo se dá cuenta que son los que mandan, no hubiera tanto chantaje o malos tratos por partes de las empresas. Pero como en la Argentina todo tarda, es por eso que lo mejor es hacerlo público generando una mala imagen de la empresa y así vajar sus ventas.

Lo peor que le podés hacerle a una empresa, es dejar de comprarle y no recomendarlo con nadie.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 23, 2008)

Todas esta declaraciones me inspiran , y ahora caigo en cuenta....

Porque no nos juntamos al frente de la casa rosada, o de la municipalidad.
Y protestamos, entonces la gente nos va a ver y no van a votar mas a los politicos que hacen las cosas mal.

O mejor nos juntamos al frente de las fabricas de autos que despiden a tanta gente, cuando ganan menos. Asi otros lo ven y no compran mas autos de esa marca.

O mejor, nos juntamos todos los que alguna vez compramos un dvd chino en un Hipermercado y nos funciono dos dias y a mamarla.  asi nos ven los otros y no compran mas.

O mejor nos juntamos al frente de la carniceria donde compramos un kilo de asado por 10 mangos y salio duro. asi la gente no compra mas.

jua jua jua Argentina pais generoso....


----------



## Guest (Dic 23, 2008)

KARAPALIDA, vos si que sos generoso. 
generoso con los de la rosada, la mini, los que fabrican autos ( y tv´s), hiper ...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 23, 2008)

naa, tampoco sirve. yo hoy por hoy un movistar ni en pedo, pero al comentarlo con los amigos te dicen: aaaaaah noooo, yoo personal ni en pedo solo movistar. asi que por mas que te pongas a reclamar, quien te va a dar bola?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 23, 2008)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> Fernandob, para certe cindero, no estoy en desacuerdo contigo en la totalidad del mensaje. No concuerdo con algunas cosas. Lástima que es largo el mensaje si no citaba los comentarios.
> 
> Es verdad cuando dices que el pueblo se puede almoldar a las empresas pero las empresas al pueblo no. Esto ocurre hoy en día, porque el pueblo, no se enteró que gracias al pueblo, las empresas viven. Muchas veces voy a un negocio y me atienden como si ellos me hacen un favor, cuando en realidad el favor se lo estoy haciendo yo a ello al comprarles, y no a la competencia.
> 
> ...



les comento algo que parendi con las empresas de telefonia todas:

no se toca lo que funciona.
si tenes ok el telefono NO aceptes ninguna promocion, no cambies nada y no digas a nada que si por telefono.

leon, no sabes a cuanta gente le ha pasado y hay organismos como los que mencione que lo saben y se hacen los tontos , mira yo contrate el plan duo de telefonica , que hoy dia lo estan promocionando.
pero tome una precaucion :
cada vez que hablaba al 112 con la telefonista que me atendia luego hacia una nota por escrito con lo que habiamos hablado y pactado, todo lo anotaba por que segun la justicia lo que vale es lo eswcrito.
y con esa nota iba al dia siguiente a una casa de atensión al cliente de telefonica y les decia que me la reciban y sellen y firmen copia como recibida.

asi tengo constancia que lo pactado fue 10 (pero me cobraron 20) 
tengo constancia que lo hablado fue 6 meses y luego 3 mas ......(pero esos 3 mas se olvidaron).
tengo constancia escrita que lo hablado fue que podia dar de baja cuando quiera (pero me seguian llegando la sfacturas aunque di de baja por nota ) .

siempre en las notas ponia "esto es lo que yo entendi por telefono, si no es asi tengan a bien cancelar la operacion) .

al final, una de las ultimas boletas.........mira como fue, miren esto por que es de antologia:

me mandan una de 150$ que al llamar me dicen que reconocen que es un error , pero la tengo que pagar igual.
como me niego , por que ellos mismos estan reconociendo que es un error , les pido que me manden la boleta ok y esa si la pago.
ME CORTAN LA LINEA .
voy y pago.
y me reconectan pero me cobran cargo por reconexion..

*pague una factura que ellos sabian que estaba mal, y me cortaron la linea por no pagar algo que ellos sabian que no correspondia .........y me cobraron la reconexion por no pagar algo que ellos sabian que no correspondia.*

luego me reintegraron el importe , por que como dije era una factura erronea y lo sabian..........pero el cargo de reconexion me lo cobraron ......por no ser obediente.

que tal ?

que les parece ? no es solo querer robar, es querer educar eso.
la gente , los clientes deben aprender cual es su lugar:
de rodillas y pidiendo por favor, ..........y el gobierno ¿? por que no hace nada ?
si las empresas estan educando a la poblacion !
por que va el gobierno a hacer algo ?
si asi nos quieren ! no solo ante las empresas , tambien ante ellos.
de ultima...........de ultima estan los señores a caballo que para eso estan.


1 año con defensor puto de la nacion, la CNC por lo menos no aporto.
tendria que ir ahora a defensa al consumidor , de nuevo juntar papeles , hace copias para que ?.pienso ya ?
hace poco me operaron, algo que tuvo que ver con el estress......
uno se muere con esas cosas............
si voy y mato voy preso , si quemo o destruyo tambien.

ahora tengo internet con una empresa que no es de nada mas, solo internet si no me cumplen les doy de baja y que se vayan a amenazarme con que se ponen a llorar en la puerta o que me mandan los abogados por 60 $ .
no quiero mas internet con el telefono por que luego me usan el telefono como rehen.
no quiero internet con la factura de la luz por que luego me vana querer cortar la luz si no pago lo que se les cante.
no quiero internet con la boleta del gas ni con la soda ni con el diario aunque sea gratis !
no quiero NADA , ni cuando me ofrecen llamadas de larga distancia a mitaad de precio o que me gane un auto por tener los ultimos numeros de mi DNI quye terminan con xxx .
a todos les digo que se vayan a la recon...de sus madres y a la repu... que los pario.
y me parece que la proxima vez que vaya a votar voy a votar a la recon........
por que se que me estan queriendo cagar, por que me ven como ganado, como a una oveja tonta.
las empresas nos tratan exactamente igual que como nos tratan nuestros gobernantes.






algo muy importante aprendi hace años, si quieren me leen , tengo 43 años, y trato de aprender , lo que aprendi fue esto y en este momento:
cuando paso lo de delarrua , de que se fue todo a la mierda , veia en la TV como policias armados y a caballo cagaban a palos en la plaza de mayo (todo un simbolo deberia ser) a señores bien vestidos que se estaban quejando , no eran vagos, no eran barras bravas, recuerdo que eran señores de saco y corbata, no estaban rompiedo vidrieras, ni quemando nada.
pero igual les daban de palos como a animales .
SI ; COMO A ANIMALES ; :::GANADO.

mi conclusion fue que esos señores *se creyeron *que viviamos en democracia, que estabamos en un estado de derecho , que el pais era de todos nosotros , .......
pero esos policias a caballo les mostraron con total crudeza lo que eran , y los derechos que tenian, tambien les mostraron como funciona nuestro sistema politico y cual es el lugar de todos los señores que viven en el .
esos señores son:
tu papa
tu mama 
tu amigo
tu novia
tu hermano
tu hijo 


y nuestros politicos son simplemente unos HDP, todos , absolutamente todos .

como hacer ?
ni idea.

con lo del TV es facil, como dije, te pones en la puerta con el aparato y un buen cartel , sin violar ningun derecho, y por sea caso le decis a un par de amigos tuyos que se queden cerca con una filmadora c/u de ellos, por si te mandan a la policia o algo.
hoy hay muchos noticieros que les encantaria que cualquier cosa pase, y no hay mejor defensa para vos que otros te filmen, pero como te dije, de lejos, para que no te agarren a vos y a tus amigos.

por que uno escucha que en venezuela , en colombia , en tales lugares pasan cosas......alla lejos.........
y alla lejos escuchan que en argentina pasan cosas......

vos lo viste a julio lopez ? yo no .
y vos viste procesados a quienes deberian haberlo  cuidado ? yo tampoco .
vos viste las noticias de cuantos chicos desaparecen o caen en el mercado de la prostitucion infantil por mes ?

si yo fuese presidente se me caeria la cara de verguenza por uno.

si no les importa  eso , vos crees que les importa si una empresa de TV color caga a 100 tipos ?
un carajo!

solo les importa ver si pueden hacerse una tajada de las exportaciones de soja y demas d etod un pais.
ahora vieron el curro de apoderarse de la $$$ de los jubilados y estan con esa.
no se fijan en pelotudeces.

o acaso creen que los votaron para que trabajen ?
para ellos las elecciones es el prode, es la gran kermess 
a ver quien gana y puede sentarse en el trono desde el cual puede por 4 o 6 años robar a todos y manejar el gran afano.

bueno, me fui pa otro lado, por sea caso para que el moderador no me ponga tarjeta roja la termino con una que siempre me acuerdo :

V = I * R   

PD: saludos karapalida , vos si que estas 10 pasos adelante, te lo tomas de la unica forma posible


----------



## fernandob (Dic 23, 2008)

lo edito, cualquier cosa si queres lo sigo por privado, para no politizar demasiado un foro que e sde electronica bien.


----------



## Guest (Dic 24, 2008)

acordamos que no vivimos en democracia.

en una dictadura nos dictan plan economico, de salud, de educacion, ... (y el pueblo calladito la boca).

ahora quien elige plan economico, de salud, educacion, ... es un tipo (en este caso tipa) y los demas (el pueblo) calladito la boca.

nos quieren hacer creer que votar cada dos años es democracia.
para que votamos a diputados y senadores? si despues ellos arreglan con los que nos van a joder (lease telefonicas y demas prestadoras de "servicios", fabricas de electrodomesticos y demas ...)

nos quieren hacer creer que vivimos en democracia y delante de nuestas narices votan diputruchos y las leyes que se votaron con diputruchos es haceptado por esta manga de ... (y nosotros tambien)

soy un bol_ _ _ , creia que democracia era que el pueblo pudirera elegir (sin intermediarios) plan economico, salud, educacion, ...


----------



## dagger (Dic 24, 2008)

Estas equivocado en la postura....Ninguna empresa del mundo va a ir a tu casa a reparar un televisor de 29" porque habria que llevar todo un cargamento de repuestos....Yo trabaje en Sony 6 años...ibamos a la casa del cliente pero luego "llevabamos el aparato a taller"....si por algun motivo querian mas celeridad..el mismo cliente llevaba el aparato al taller...es indistinto....tambien estabamos en ballester.
Aparte del tema...esos Tvs slim....son una cagada..constantemente se magnetizan las pantallas y con el tiempo..poco mas de un año cuando ya comienza el desgaste del tubo las esquinas se iran "manchando" una y otra vez...
Consejo...reparalo y vendelo


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ene 22, 2009)

Leansms,aparecio otro forista con tu mismo problema y parece decidido a unificar esfuerzos en una demanda conjunta,el forista es :''jhr76'',visita nuevamente y a la brevedad la pag:www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149   Te deseo mucha suerte en las gestiones a realizar.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

.




Leansms, en que quedo el tema del reclamo ?




.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ago 27, 2009)

Al igual que muchos Foristas y Tecnicos relacionados con el tema,tambien me pregunto...¿Que resultados tubieron tus gestiones Leansms?


----------

